# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Calling 911 and feeling "heavy"

## JulieChristine

This is a very common occurrence in my dreams. From every dream I can ever remember where I was attempting to call 911 (probably over twenty dreams) it never worked right. I would try dialing and the numbers would come out wrong (for example "511" instead of "911") or I would dial it right and there would be no operator, or the operator wouldn't really be an operator. This is always happening in my dreams, I can never make a needed 911 call! Does this happen to anyone else, and if so any thoughts as to why?
Another thing I've been noticing is I tend to feel really "heavy" at some points in my dream. Sometimes I feel weightless and am running around like I'm floating, sometimes I'm normal, and sometimes I feel like I am serious dragging weights on my ankles and carrying a boulder on top of me. The first time I had it I was getting out of a pool and it was scary, then it happened while I was walking in this city, and last night I got it while running from a man trying to kidnap me. Does anyone experience this feeling as well? It's really frustrating! Looking forward to any thoughts, thank you!  :smiley:

----------


## TheGritz

Well in dreams you can't recognize digital numbers or letters. You may type in 911, look away, look back and the number will look like 511. This is due to the fact that the part of our brain that reads these kinds of symbols is turned off during dreaming.

Another example of this is reading. You might read "I can't dial 911.," look away, look back and read "The chicken is burning." Generally it will just be nonsense that doesn't even form grammatically correct sentences.

----------


## jblb2424

Never rely on numbers or letters to be correct in a dream. As the above poster said, our part of the brain to recognize these symbols is shut off during sleep, thats why people use reading letters or the time on the clock as a reality check. Just know that 911 will never show up correctly in most, if not all the dreams you have pertaining to this. As for the heavy feeling, you can get a lot of weird sensations when in a dream. Personally, i tend to feel very very heavy when I'm being chased and I'm running. I think this happens to most people. Another thing i used to experience is a feeling of paralysis inside a lucid dream. Just know that you are completely normal and have nothing to worry about.  :smiley:

----------

